# 81 Rabbit Convertible Project



## Roadrabbit (Mar 8, 2010)

Hello Aone, first poster here... how goes it
I just adopted an 81 Rabbit Convertible from a friend. After a few days of troubleshooting a few electrical issues shes running good. But, when i finally came to move it from his driveway i found that there is a noticeable jerk/bucking which is happening in the lower gears and during acceleration through all the gears (its a manual trani) but not in neutral, or when its just idling in gear. Its drivable and runs well besides the bucking, if that makes sense? Its not the wheels or tires or anything like that, its definitely in the motor, its not a violent jerk, its veries in degree from a mild hickup to a decent jarring, depending on the speed and gear. Anyways besides this the cars is in really nice condition, lil rust but its definitely worth some effort. Any questions are welcomed, thanks for any help or advice.


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: 81 Rabbit Convertible Project (Roadrabbit)*

Go to Amazon.com and get the book "Bosch Fuel Injection & Engine Management" by Charles Probst. When it arrives at the house, read the initial chapters on theory, skip the pulsed injection segment and move on to the continuous injection systems in the back half of the book . It's your best friend when dealing with the Bosch CIS or CIS-Lambda system in the 81 Rabbit. It will explain things like how to check the spray pattern of the injectors, fuel pressures, and general troubleshooting. It also explains the whole theory about how it all works. 
When you compare the cost of the book ~$20 with the cost of any mechanic ~$50+/hr, it's a steal to buy the book, and understand what you've got under the hood. Bucking could be any number of things from ignition related to fuel supply related.


----------

